

Ask HN: Anonymously register a C Corporation? - typedef_void

I want to register a C corporation.
However, I don't want it to link directly back to me (this is not for tax dodging; I will happily pay my taxes). I just want my involvement with the startup to remain anonymous until I succeed [no need to broadcast my failures to the world.]<p>Is there anyway to setup this up?
======
startupcomment
If you are an incorporator, director, or officer, the jurisdiction where you
incorporate or are required to qualify to conduct business may require
disclosure of all such parties. Your involvement could be more concealed if
you were merely a stockholder or if the state where your business incorporates
and any other state where your business is required to qualify to conduct
business do not require that all directors and officers be disclosed. Note:
You may be able to have a third-party serve as incorporator. Bear in mind that
your business may be required to qualify to conduct business in jurisdictions
with disclosure requirements for officers and directors that differ from those
of the state where your business is incorporated.

------
pseingatl
An attorney can incorporate and keep your identity secret. As long as the
corportion isn't public disclosure requirements are trivial. The problem is
with respect to banking business; banks will insist on knowing who the real
customer is. It is almost impossible to conduct banking business though third
parties.

